# Quandary



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Took these pictures last night and I REALLY liked the results.  So, I am, in fact "Showing off" these pens.













These are some of the alternative materials, Malachite, Ivory and one I have not ordered yet, Cobalt.

Second picture is Onyx, Briar, Marble and Jade

However, I am also making the materials available to other members of IAP, so perhaps this should be in Advertising.  So, if they should be moved, I will not be offended, manglement may move as they see fit (not that they needed my permission anyway)  So much for disclaimers.

Comments and e-mails welcome!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 20, 2007)

you should show them off, they are beautiful. Thats what this forum is for...showing off!!!


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice looking pens, I especially like the Ivory[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Michael,

I agree that the ivory is extremely suitable for the "ornamented" pen components.  I am working on getting a nice Black and Blue as well for this purpose - stay tuned.


Edit in: that means a nice Black and a nice BLUE, two different blanks. (for clarity)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed, if you keep 'offering' these nice selections then you really will draw the 'woodlovers' to your dark side. May I be forgiven as (wood-of-1kind)for saying that your pens look great in 'plastic'.

-Peter-[]


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed,
The top three really grabbed my attention and I'm a wood-a-holic.
Gary


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Ed, if you keep 'offering' these nice selections then you really will draw the 'woodlovers' to your dark side. May I be forgiven as (wood-of-1kind)for saying that your pens look great in 'plastic'.
> 
> -Peter-[]



Only if I may add, NOTHING beats a great Wood pen, it has a warmth and feel that SHOULD be treasured.  HOWEVER, I SELL pens, more people BUY resins, celluloids, "alternatives" and other fancy names for PLASTIC!!!  I hope I never put a dent in YOUR sales!!!

Ed


----------



## Mudder (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />So, I am, in fact "Showing off" these pens.



Gee Mr. Brown (with the exceptionally light Durango)

Themz are sure some purdy penz, you wouldn't by chance have any of this material to sell would you?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Could be arranged, "His Clickiness!!!"[][][]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 20, 2007)

Lovely pens Ed, those are some beautiful matarials you stock![]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed, can you tell me more about that Briar - is that actually a WOODEN pen?!?!?!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed, if it weren't against my religion to say nice things about non-wood pens, I might have to compliment you on those.
Oh, and please don't tell anyone I bought a couple of your onyx blanks. I have a reputation to uphold, you know. []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Mums the word, Frank!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Ed, can you tell me more about that Briar - is that actually a WOODEN pen?!?!?!



Well, counselor, exactly what is the nature of your inquiry??? 

Wooood you be more inclined to PURCHASE such an item, if it were WOOD?

What precise value wooood you ascribe to the aforementioned "briar" if it were NOT wood???  Realizing, of course, that it wooood then be derived from the more precious resource of petroleum-based products?

Woooood your answer be subject to change, with the spot-oil market?  And woooood that be based on Brent crude or another, local measure?

My client and I await your very timely response!!!

Wooood you please be prompt!![:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][^][^]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi Eddy, Skippy here!!![][]

Howzabout chucking about 50kg of that stuff in with Gary's auction[}]

Jokes aside, I must admit that they look great. Don't turn them all or you'll have nothing left to flog.[][)]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Stay tuned, Ratty!

Next couple weeks we'll have an auction with resins.  First I have a significant amount of cutting to do!![xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed, two things
One, I can't afford another auction / raffle
Two, Ratty is a MOLE from Wind in the Willows

Did you guys burn ALL the books when we set you free[][]







(No offence intended)[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Ed, two things
> One, I can't afford another auction / raffle
> Two, Ratty is a MOLE from Wind in the Willows
> ...





No, we Rewrote the books (you get to do that when you WIN).


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 20, 2007)

Ed, 
  I really like the Cobalt. Do you know what you are for showing off a beautiful pen like that and not having any for sale-SHOW OFF!!!!!![][}][]

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />Ed,
> I really like the Cobalt. Do you know what you are for showing off a beautiful pen like that and not having any for sale-SHOW OFF!!!!!![][}][]
> 
> Mike



That was included, Mike, to show that I was not a "crass commercialist".  Not that anyone would ever accuse me of such a thing!!![:I][:I][:I]


----------



## bob393 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice work and nice colors.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, Ed, that answer sounds like you are studying for law school!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 20, 2007)

Yea, Cav, I think I SCARED him away!!!![}][}][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Ed, two things
> One, I can't afford another auction / raffle
> Two, Ratty is a MOLE from Wind in the Willows
> ...



Skip, did you read <u>The Wind In The Willows</u>!?!?  Ratty is a river rat, Mr Mole was indeed a mole.  Next you' be trying to get us to believe that The Badger was a Kremlin plant to take over Toad Hall! [][][]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2007)

Will, of course you are correct about Ratty. But he should have been a mole and Badger really was a plant!!![:I]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

We can always rely on Cav to have "Cliff's notes" handy!!!  So watch yourself there Skipdiver![:0][:0]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2007)

.....I've just arrived home to check my daughters copy of Wind in the Willows cause I knew from when I was a kid that Ratty wasn't a rat, but a VOLE. 
So there..take that[}][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

UH-Oh,   Here we go again!!!

The redcoat attacks our very own Cav!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![:0]
Can a quiet, government-employed dentist protect his reputation??????[^]
Will the Limey prove him (god forbid) WRONG??????[:0][:0][:0]
Recognizing the six hour time difference, Can Cav STALL until skiprat is sleeping, then ATTACK under cover of lightness (here), darkness (there)?[xx(]

All these questions will be answered, "As the IAP turns!!!!!"[][]

Now, where did I put that popcorn pen?????????[8)][8)][8)][8)]

Choice of weapons: Her majesty's English (as interpreted by her loyal "ex-subjects").

Smiter: Well, really, they both kinda smited - so we'll call that even.

Let the duel begin!!


edited for closing a quotation, can't start with a grammatical error!


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> <br />Ed, if you keep 'offering' these nice selections then you really will draw the 'woodlovers' to your dark side. May I be forgiven as (wood-of-1kind)for saying that your pens look great in 'plastic'.
> 
> -Peter-[]


I agree!  It's a strong draw  []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

Mr. Cavanaugh has been sent, by electronic carrier pigeon, notice of Skiprat's challenge.  We await the bird's return (no, the carrier pigeon, not the OTHER BIRD).

I am sitting on the edge of my seat (and it hurts!)[][][]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Mr. Cavanaugh has been sent, by electronic carrier pigeon, notice of Skiprat's challenge.  We await the bird's return (no, the carrier pigeon, not the OTHER BIRD).
> 
> I am sitting on the edge of my seat (and it hurts!)[][][]


You hurt!!? imagine how the poor chair feels!!Just don't explode, while on the edge!!! I appreciate that Will has a captive audience, but if it anything like waiting for a dentist here, it could take a while for that bird to return. []

You, on the other hand, are just far too quick to stir the pot and I have just removed you from my Christmas card list [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

Skippy,

I am very sorry to hear that I won't be getting another one of those beautiful Christmas cards you..............se////nt///,..........LAST??????YEAR???????????

After significant searching in all my "safe places" where I would put such things (that I can't find later), I failed to locate last year's card.  Perhaps you could POST a copy??????????   Just so we old folks can remember what we will be LOSING??????

Meanwhile, Look out!!!  Arguing with Cav is like having teeth pulled!!!! SLOW and PAINFUL!!!!!  (He's a southerner at heart, takes FOREVER for him to SAY something.  But, being a Brit, you won't understand anyhow - you better be nice to me or I will withdraw my "translation" service!!!!)


----------



## skiprat (Jun 21, 2007)

Ed, check your in box for copy of card[}][]

It's your 'translations' that got me into this mess in the first place


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 21, 2007)

So, I guess it takes a rat to know a vole?? []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />So, I guess it takes a rat to know a vole?? []



Weak, Cav!!

First volley to the Brit.  However, Cav gets "extra credit" for taking time out of his "work" day.  So, we call it a draw!!!  Wait til Cav gets off work, boy!!!!!!!

BTW, this IS a thread I initiated or I would never participate in KEEPING it SO FAR OFF TRACK!!!!!!

Let the fun continue![][][]
Call it "international relations"!


----------



## Mudder (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> That was included, Mike, to show that I was not a "crass commercialist".  Not that anyone would ever accuse me of such a thing!!![:I][:I][:I]



I'm confuz-Ed,

would it still be an accusation if it were found to be fact? 

would the fact that an accusation has NOT been made cloud the facts of the accusation.

Is it possible to screw yourself into the ground by talking in circles?

Did I forget to take my medication this morning? [:0]


(click that!)[][][8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanner (Jun 21, 2007)

I need a fix![]  I hope some of these are available?[] PM sent.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 21, 2007)

OK, Ed, it is late, I'm tired, Nancy is coming home tomorrow and the house is a mess.  However, I will endeavour to cross the T and score a decisive broadside volley.

First off, skiprat annot be a true <u>Wind In The Willows</u> expert if he had to borrow his daughter's copy.  Like me, he should refer to his personal illustrated text.  Children's story, my a**!  The book was written by a seer who foresaw the creation of the IAP and <s>peopled</s>animaled his book with characters representative of some of our storied members.  So, let us begin to identify the cast members in somewhat the order of appearance:

Mr Mole, a good-hearted fellow who lives in the dark - Hmmm, do we have a member who fits that description?  Perhaps a Texan with a heart of gold who lives in the dark cold recesses of Ohio?

Ratty, or Volly?, to the Limey, a bold adventurer who is a friend to all, happy to share anything he owns with his friends - Hmmm, nope, no one like that here that I know of. 

Otter, a good hearted animal with the attention span of a gnat - Hmm, let me see, is MDWine still a member? []

Mr. Badger, a gruff, hairy individualist who knows a bit of everything?  He has got to be Lou (DCBluesman) before he got a job and shaved. []

Mr. Toad, a pompous blowhard who pontificates endlessly on subjects of which he has no knowledge?  Wow, this is a tough one.  Let me think, did Mr. Toad have a mustache?  I wonder if his motor cars had acrylic bodies?  Surely he knew how to make copies of these motor cars.  Certainly Mr Toad thought he was a sharp individual whose ideas never went askew.  Wow, this one is tough.  I am really scratching my head and just cannot come up with a member to be Mr. Toad.  Suggestions would be appreciated.

BTW, yes, I know that I would be one of the weasels!!!! 

Good night all.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, how'd I get drug into this? [:0][]

Well, at least I'm being thought of... kinda.[][}] I do like the heart of gold part. (okay, now where'd I put that angelic emoticon?)


----------



## Mudder (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Mr. Toad, a pompous blowhard who pontificates endlessly on subjects of which he has no knowledge?  Wow, this is a tough one.  Let me think, did Mr. Toad have a mustache?  I wonder if his motor cars had acrylic bodies?  Surely he knew how to make copies of these motor cars.  Certainly Mr Toad thought he was a sharp individual whose ideas never went askew.  Wow, this one is tough.  I am really scratching my head and just cannot come up with a member to be Mr. Toad.  Suggestions would be appreciated.




Hey Ed?

Is this what's referred to as " knocking you down a peg ow two" ? 'Cause I think you just got knocked to the floor and kicked into a hole.

Thanks Cav, I needed a good laugh and it's nice to know that I was not in your line of fire.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2007)

Scott,

Stay tuned, there are more books and more characters.  You may make the hit list yet. [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

Skiprat,


oh........Skiprat


Where do you suppose he went?????????? (asked the Toad)

Scott, the mole lives in a hole, the toad just plays in the mud-you oughta know I can handle myself in a mud-slinging group (No reference to your site or IAP).[][][]


----------



## skiprat (Jun 22, 2007)

See Ed, thats what happens when you cause trouble. I do believe that Will slapped your ears harder than mine. Wait a minute, do rotund reptiles even have ears?[][}][]

PS; Good on you for upping the ante in the auction[][}]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote from UK survey of amphibians:

_"This is a volunteer survey, targeting the nationally widespread amphibians â€“ the great crested newt, smooth newt, palmate newt, common toad and common frog. The purpose of this survey is to provide robust assessments of their conservation status. To do this, we need to survey a representative sample of ponds across the UK in a systematic and repeatable way. By repeating the survey over time, we aim to monitor trends in the status of our widespread amphibians"._

While "rotund reptile" has a poetic ring, I am sorry to inform you that your national census will be distorted if you reclassify the toad from its erstwhile status as an amphibian!

Now!  Regarding Mr. Cavanaugh's "slapping" me:  THAT was a puny poke!!
Cav is capable of FAR BETTER, when he is awake and alert (which, I agree, IS  a rare occasion.) 

Skiprat: (serious for a moment) We look forward to continuing to include you in our "light-hearted" jabbing.  Just rest assured that WE come with pretty thick skins and hope you have one too.  Neither of us ever means to OFFEND anyone - particularly NOT our EUROPEAN friends - seems Americans have a hard time KEEPING FRIENDS in Europe!!!  I'd like to change that "one person at a time!"

<b>Back to foolishness!</b>[][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Ed, check your in box for copy of card[}][]
> 
> It's your 'translations' that got me into this mess in the first place




To everyone else:  The CARD was GREAT!!!!!!!!  However, not suitable for the site.  

To Skiprat:  EXCELLENT judgement!!!!!  Kept the IAP "kid-friendly".
THANKS!!!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2007)

I am totally confused.  I never mentioned Ed's name in my narrative.  What led Mudder to leap to such a conclusion is totally beyond me.  Every one knows the regard in which I hold Mr. Copies. [:0]

Mini poll, not in right forum:  Should we continue with the theme of suggesting IAP members to be part of the cast of characters in my favorite book?

No, it is not in the correct format for a poll either.  I am aware of that.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br /> Mr Toad thought he was a sharp individual whose ideas never went askew.  Wow, this one is tough.  I am really scratching my h<b>E</b>a<b>D</b> and just cannot come up with a member to be Mr. Toad.  Suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> BTW, yes, I know that I would be one of the weasels!!!!
> ...




I believe I figurred out where Scott got that impression, Cav.

<center><b>Oh, BY THE WAY!!!!!!!!</b></center>

SHARP is a competitor, I NEVER refer to myself that way.
(I am BRIGHT, WITTY and very HUMBLE)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2007)

Uh, Ed, I seem to remember the mention of a sharp skew somewhere in your ramblings.  Anyway, now I see where you might have gotten the idea.

(I am BRIGHT, WITTY and very HUMBLE)  As to this quote from you, I am calling my dear friend Meatloaf to see if he will rewrite his song, changing the title to "None Out of Three is Pretty Bad."  (From the original Bat Out of Hell album.0 []


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />my dear friend Meatloaf to see if he will rewrite his song, changing the title to "None Out of Three is Pretty Bad."  []



I didn't know you and Meatloaf were close!!!

Hook up at a weightwatchers meeting, did you?????[!][!][!]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, and believe me he has some great recipes.  His "Life Is a Lemon And I Want My Money Back" pie is great.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Badger?  May I ask what kind of product you smoke to enjoy such nonesense?  Does one pill really make you larger and the other pill make you small?  Let's get small.  And can you still find paradise by the dashboard light?  Does anyone remember the subject of this thread?  Does anyone really know what time it is?  Is it 25 or 6 to 4? Help!  I've fallen into the 60's-70's and I can't get up![8D]


----------



## Mudder (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Badger?  May I ask what kind of product you smoke to enjoy such nonesense?  Does one pill really make you larger and the other pill make you small?  Let's get small.  And can you still find paradise by the dashboard light?  Does anyone remember the subject of this thread?  Does anyone really know what time it is?  Is it 25 or 6 to 4? Help!  I've fallen into the 60's-70's and I can't get up![8D]



What if 6 turned out to be 9?

I don't mind, I don't mind.


Ahhh Jimi, you left us way too young.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I remember those lyrics - my granny used to sing it to me!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 22, 2007)

Lou, I rest my case after reading your post.  []

I can't help it, I have a few more characters:

<b>Now the gaoler had a daughter, a pleasant wench and good-hearted</b>.  I ask you, is there a better description of our angboy Angela anywhere?

Then, there is the horse-trading gypsy.  Sounds like a lawyer to me.  The gypsy definitely was a GemGo I would say.

And finally, a mystery character.  The Chief Stoat made a post today [][}][]

Ed, I would imagine the song your granny sang to you was a Carly Simon tune, perhaps "You're So Vain" [)][)]


----------



## mdburn_em (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope this isn't a private sandbox.  You guys are playing so nicely.

Ed is like a crack dealer.  Just when you've been to rehab and have gotten control of your addiction (that he created), he comes out with more, new, better stuff.  

Wood lovers...run, run away.  He will get you addicted to.  Save yourselves, get out while it's not too late.

Good Lord, Ed those are nice.  

Please, please, please tell me you have some of each of the bottom picture left.

By the way, you can only hope Ed will get your order lost.  Ed on a guilt trip plus free and gorgeous blanks = YOU  [][][]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jun 24, 2007)

Excellent work there Ed, the Cobalt is very striking indeed, did you have to colour the tubes at all[?].


----------



## angboy (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />I can't help it, I have a few more characters:
> 
> <b>Now the gaoler had a daughter, a pleasant wench and good-hearted</b>.  I ask you, is there a better description of our angboy Angela anywhere?



Aww... thanks Cav. The good-hearted part makes me sound sweet[:X] but the wench part makes me sound naughty[}]! I like the combo!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 25, 2007)

You are good, Angela!! That was the intent. []

'Bye all, I will be away for the week so someone protect me from Mr. Toad, uh Ed. [}][]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />You are good, Angela!! That was the intent. []
> 
> 'Bye all, I will be away for the week so someone protect me from Mr. Toad, uh Ed. [}][]




<center><b>ANOTHER</b> VACATION???????!!!!</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Excellent work there Ed, the Cobalt is very striking indeed, did you have to colour the tubes at all[?].



Andrew,

Cobalt, briar and the white horn are opaque.  Jade is "see-through".
Ivory is usually opaque, but I use white tubes cause I have them (I pre-paint white and black, for stock)  Onyx is also USUALLY opaque enough, but I am chicken, so I paint.

Hope this helps.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mdburn_em_
> <br />I hope this isn't a private sandbox.  You guys are playing so nicely.
> 
> Ed is like a crack dealer.  Just when you've been to rehab and have gotten control of your addiction (that he created), he comes out with more, new, better stuff.
> ...



Mark,

I DO have some of the lower pictured materials left!!!!!

Seriously, tho, the Jade NEEDS a nice green tube - I am still working on getting one I REALLY like.  The rest of the "lower" ones are pretty forgiving.

Try them, but be prompt.  I ordered LOTS of kinds, but not a LOT of any ONE kind, until I see what "moves".


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Aaargh! Now y'all have gone and done it. I'm gonna hear Axis in my head all day -- that's probably gonna take me down a long road leading to Sugar Magnolia and y'all who are Friends of the Devil []

Guess I'll open another window and head over to
http://www.wolfgangsvault.com for a little trip back into the sound time machine.

Gotta go, seems the white knight is talking backward ....
[]

Gary


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> Seriously, tho, the Jade NEEDS a nice green tube - I am still working on getting one I REALLY like.



That's easy, just show the tubes this thread. That'd turn'em green in no time.[}]


----------

